# Brute force wheelie smoke



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

My brute force is smoking after a long wheelie I now know not to do long wheelies but how long does it take to run the oil out of the cylinder and carb


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And airbox...quite a while. Needs a catchcan.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

It has almost quite after ten minutes or so of run time


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Could pull the filter cage and wipe it down. Its probably covered in there and slowly draining into the intakes.

You don't really need a catchcan if you use one of VFJs cam plug port kits and "T" it into the crankcase vent line. This stops the pressure from building and pushing oil up the tube.


----------

